# Burton Snowboard holes don't fit bindigs plate.



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi,

I can't seem to align all 4 holes with the plate of my bindings. I can only get 2 screws in whatever position i find... Is this normal? Any recommendations?

Thanks,


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Use a 4-hole disc, genius.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Use a 4-hole disc, genius.


I think you mean 3 hole.

Yep, Burton boards are different...


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah Burton boards rock that "3D" hole crap. You need plates from Burton Bindings. You can use any kind of binding, but you'll need to buy the Burton plate at a local shop. Almost every shop will have them. I don't like the concept, kind of a bad marketing ploy I think. I ride Burton bindings often, but not the boards. So I would give you all the extra plates I got laying around if I could =P. But they will cost you like $8 at a shop. I know straps cost like $2 or free. You might be able to get them free because Burton is somewhat cool about sending shops lots of extra parts for their gear. Ask around, your shop attendent should have told you that in the first place, unless you bought the board online.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Zee said:


> I think you mean 3 hole.
> 
> Yep, Burton boards are different...


einstein strikes again


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

I had to get some of those disks as well. Luckily I live about 4 miles from the factory store, they give the disks out for free.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

milner_7 said:


> einstein strikes again


What's your problem?


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Use a 4-hole disc, genius.


how about before you make a sarcastic comment you tell him the correct answer, which is 3 hole, and consider the fact that he doesn't know there are 4 hole and 3 hole.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

It seems like most bindings come with a set of 4 hole and 3 hole plates in case you want to use them with a Burton board. I know there are a few sets of unused 3 hole plates lurking in my garage.

I'm trying to remember the history of why Burton went with the 3 hole mount. I'm sure someone will have the full story. Was it a tactical move by Burton, to force you to buy B bindings for use with B boards, which was answered by other binding companies creating 3 hole binding disks? I think there was a patent lawsuit about this.

Is Burton's "Channel" system for increased performance and adjustment as they claim, or 2009's version of the 3 hole pattern? Discuss.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Use a 4-hole disc, genius.


FAIL

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't know the history of it - I would really like to though.

I think that most likely it is so that it pushes people to buy burton bindings with burton snowboards and vice versa.

Burton is really gay like that and you see it throughout the product line ex: their wax iron has three temps on it, one for each type of burton wax

And why is the lean on the highbacks so retarded? Maybe so it only works with burton boots?

I think so.

I bet their outerwear only zips together if its burton both ways.



The "Channel" is definately part of their plan to make their stuff not compatible with the rest of the market.

And while its definately kinda cool in some ways - it really doesn't do much for the sport (IMO!!). Its just a comfort thing at the most

but hey i haven't ridden it so take this for what it is


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

ifresh21 said:


> I don't know the history of it - I would really like to though.
> 
> I think that most likely it is so that it pushes people to buy burton bindings with burton snowboards and vice versa.
> 
> ...


i belive the reason they came up with 3d is for "more options" to mount your bindings and more length options depending on how you turn the plates around where they felt the 4x4 could not.. as for the channel system it was not a new idea from burton... forum made the "ilock" system that was the same idea but scraped it after it not catching on.. burton just took it changed it a bit and marketed the crap out of it with their infinate budget....







2005 forum devun walsh


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Old tech recycled by Burton for sure. I believe Head snowboards also used it and I had a wakeboard in 1993 with a track binding system.


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

reason # 9387673 NOT to buy Burton BS boards.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

no one said crap about the channel system forum developed because it still allowed you to use traditional 4-hole disc bindings. when the big b took over, they mutated the system for thier own use to make it exclusive to their esp bindings. i think most people will agree it's a bad move from a public perspective - i mean, is there any real technical merit to their channel vs forum's double channel? 

on a side note, even way before forum developed their system, i recall option snowboards developed an infinite stance system. canadian innovation?


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

didnt burton say that the 3-d hole system was better because it uses less inserts and less inserts means less change in the flex of the board around your bindings? i recall something to that effect. but i think we all know whatever the reason they stated, it was all just bunk. same with the channel/esp. truth is, it's all just for profits and market dominance.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow thats sad.

I thought the channel was something new and innovative (not that its great) that burton created. 

Guess not.


----------

